# Vale yaya ya ya llega a 1.000 posts!!



## Priss

*Vale preciosa, compatriota querida!!!*​*No sabes el gusto que me da que hayas entrado a los foros... y ahora es un placer felicitarte en tus 1.000, espero que sean muchos más. *
*Te  traje fresitas enchocolatadas , pero eso sí tienes que compartirlas conmigo  guambrona! jijijiji .*

*Un gran abrazo desde Cuenquita, y felicidades .*
​


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones por los primeros 1000, Vale yaya!!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades vale ya ya. Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo. En este tipo de fiestas suelo traer cervezas, pero creo que para acompañar lo que trajo cría Priss, va mejor ésto.

Un saludo.


Ant


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ   POSTIVERSARIO VALE 


Un placer encontrarte por el foro
Confio en Antpax para las bebidas (es de total confianza a la hora de montar fiestas )
Voy a por dulces y vuelvo en un ratito
Besotes
Ro​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Vale,*
*Muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1000!!!!!!!!!!*
*Saludos*
*Silvia*


----------



## Vale_yaya

Priss said:


> *Vale preciosa, compatriota querida!!!*​
> *No sabes el gusto que me da que hayas entrado a los foros... y ahora es un placer felicitarte en tus 1.000, espero que sean muchos más. *
> *Te traje fresitas enchocolatadas, pero eso sí tienes que compartirlas conmigo  guambrona! jijijiji .*​
> *Un gran abrazo desde Cuenquita, y felicidades .*​


 
Hola Zuquita!!!... que linda!!!.. muchas gracias!!!.. no puedo creer que ya sean 1000!!!... me he vuelto toda una adicta del WR!!!... pero la verdad me encanta...  esas fresas se ven DELICIOSAS!!!... Obvio que no voy a compartir!!!... jajaja PARO!!!!!,  en serio muchas gracias de corazón...


----------



## Vale_yaya

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Felicitaciones por los primeros 1000, Vale yaya!!


 
Gracias!!!.. estoy "gateando"... me falta mucho todavía para empezar a caminar... en un futuro llegaré a tener tantos como tú... mmm... cuando llegue ese momento quizás tú tengas 30.000!!!... toda una locura!!!... Es un placer compartir este foro con uds.  



Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades vale ya ya. Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo. En este tipo de fiestas suelo traer cervezas, pero creo que para acompañar lo que trajo cría Priss, va mejor ésto.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Ant


 
Hola hormiguita... tu no eres de las asesinas, verdad???... jejeje... créeme yo no las subestimo... Poder de Hormiga!!!!.. jejeje
mmmm..... se ve delicioso ese chocolate y va perfecto con las frutillas... bueno aquí está tempranito para la cerveza... pero una de mis bebidas preferidas es White Russian... así que despuesito podemos festejar a lo grande... jeje...


----------



## Vale_yaya

romarsan said:


> FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO VALE ​
> 
> 
> Un placer encontrarte por el foro
> Confio en Antpax para las bebidas (es de total confianza a la hora de montar fiestas )
> Voy a por dulces y vuelvo en un ratito
> Besotes
> 
> Ro​


 
Gracias Romarsan... pues para mí también es un placer... siempre te veo por ahí... y vamos para largo, al menos eso espero... no te vayas muy lejos que aquí te esperamos...


----------



## Vale_yaya

silvia fernanda said:


> *Hola Vale,*
> *Muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1000!!!!!!!!!!*
> *Saludos*
> *Silvia*


 
GRACIAS!!!!.. solo me faltan 1000 y ya te alcanzo!!!... jejeje... bueno "Silvia Fernanda" tienes nombre de telenovela... será que puedo saber de dónde eres?...


----------



## silvia fernanda

Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## bb008

*¡FELICITACIONES VALE!, VALE, 1000 yayayas...¡Conchalé Vale! que fino* *que llegaste a los 1000 yayayayayayayayayas...*

 *aquí te dejo un beso mi BrujiVale...*


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas felicidades!!!!
Un placer contar contigo en el foro!
Un Beso


----------



## Vale_yaya

bb008 said:


> *¡FELICITACIONES VALE!, VALE, 1000 yayayas...¡Conchalé Vale! que fino* *que llegaste a los 1000 yayayayayayayayayas...*
> 
> *aquí te dejo un beso mi BrujiVale...*


 
Ay!!!! que liiiiiiiiinda!!!!.... Tú "vales" oro!!!!... jeje.... gracias!!!.... queridísima BB me encanta saber como mi país vecino comparte muchas de nuestras tradiciones... y ahora ya sé que les encanta el "bochinche", "tequeño", "tascas"... y bueno y todas las otras palabras que nunca había escuchado antes... jajaja... tú siempre ampliando mi vocabulario con tus "cosas venezolanas"... cuídate mucho y sigue iluminando mis días con tus "anécdotas"... chaito


----------



## Vale_yaya

silvia fernanda said:


> Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
> 
> Saludos


 
Que bueno saberlo!!!... muchas gracias de nuevo!!!... y no te pierdas... nos vemos en este círculo vicioso... jeje


----------



## Vale_yaya

UVA-Q said:


> Muchas felicidades!!!!
> Un placer contar contigo en el foro!
> Un Beso


 
Te contaré que amo "las uvas"... me fascinan... me encantan!!!!... y pues las frutillas no se quedan atrás, muchas gracias por el regalito... 

Esta ha sido la fiesta de las frutillas/fresas!!!!... DELICIOSAS!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

AAAhhhh!!!! Entonces aquí otro regalito!!!! (Y así ya no me comes!!!  )
Abrazos!


----------



## Aserolf

*¡¡MUCHAS, PERO MUCHAS FELICIDADES VALE!!*
*Un placer coincidir contigo y tenerte por estos foros.*
(¡¡ *®* ...a festejar por otros 1.000 más y los que vengan, con la música*¯* de uno de mis cantantes favoritos, el gran *Julio Jaramillo* !!)*å*​ 
*¡¡¡SALUDOS!!!*​


----------



## alexacohen

Llego tarde pero nunca es tarde para ver a las dos ecuatorianas más preciosas del mundo mundial juntas en un hilo.

Gracias Vale Yaya por todos tus más que valiosos aportes, y gracias Priss por abrir el hilo.

Muchas felicidades, Vale Yaya!

Alexa


----------



## Vale_yaya

Aserolf said:


> *¡¡MUCHAS, PERO MUCHAS FELICIDADES VALE!!*
> 
> *Un placer coincidir contigo y tenerte por estos foros.*
> (¡¡ *®* ...a festejar por otros 1.000 más y los que vengan, con la música*¯* de uno de mis cantantes favoritos, el gran *Julio Jaramillo* !!)*å*​
> 
> *¡¡¡SALUDOS!!!*​


 
A mi también me encanta Julio Jaramillo... que bueno que coincidamos en éso también..


----------



## Vale_yaya

alexacohen said:


> Llego tarde pero nunca es tarde para ver a las dos ecuatorianas más preciosas del mundo mundial juntas en un hilo.
> 
> Gracias Vale Yaya por todos tus más que valiosos aportes, y gracias Priss por abrir el hilo.
> 
> Muchas felicidades, Vale Yaya!
> 
> Alexa


 
Gracias!!!... Que bueno que no faltó la poetisa del foro!!!... Y por cierto Mi Alexa Salvadora!!! (long story)... que bueno que participes... nunca es tarde...


----------



## speedier

Knock knock....................... anybody home?

Helloooooooooooooooo!  Anyone in?

Anybody there to spare a bit of cheese for a starving mouse?

Hmmmmmmm.  Nobody there?  Oh well, not to worry............ I'll just starve then.


----------



## Priss

Jijijijiji aunque no soy de Cuenca, porque nativamente soy chulla jijiji (quiteña)  no podría haberme olvidado del mote cuencano! Y también los deliciosos llapingachos quiteños para ti y todos nosotros. Y es que son exquisitos!! mmmmm.


----------



## Priss

Jijijijiji mi querido speedier, ratoncito mimado, los llapingachos además de ser deliciosos traen queso adentro jijijijiji. Te puedes "engolisinar", jijiji que ha de ser que no haya comido el ratoncito mimado!!!! 



speedier said:


> Knock knock....................... anybody home?
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooo! Anyone in?
> 
> Anybody there to spare a bit of cheese for a starving mouse?
> 
> Hmmmmmmm. Nobody there? Oh well, not to worry............ I'll just starve then.


----------



## speedier

Ah Priss, .....mi preciosa Priss. Cuando pido ayuda cuando esté a punto de perder la vida, quien de aparecer? Es Priss!

Muchisimas gracias mi amiga!

Pero, mimado, ......moi? En mi opini'on nonononono.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Dearest Vale yaya,

Felicidades en tu postiversario!  Me encanta coincidir con vos.  Espero seguir leyendo tus valiosos aportes.

Abrazos,

TezzaLuna


----------



## Vale_yaya

Priss said:


> Jijijijiji aunque no soy de Cuenca, porque nativamente soy chulla jijiji (quiteña) no podría haberme olvidado del mote cuencano! Y también los deliciosos llapingachos quiteños para ti y todos nosotros. Y es que son exquisitos!! mmmmm.


 
Yo nací en Guayaquil... viví un par de años en Cuenca, Ibarra, El Puyo... y casi toda mi vida la pasé en Quito.. y ahora por estos rumbos (más de 5 años) que tal!!!... toda una mezcla ecuatoriana!!!... me fascina la comida ecuatoriana!!!... así que esos llapingachos y el mote están más que bienvenidos!!!... Lo siento, pero igual te quedaste como "Zuca"... además si ya vives un tiempo en Cuenca me imagino que se te pegó el cantadito... yo era toda una "chola cuencana" cuando viví por allá... 

Gracias Priss, tú tan linda!!!..


----------



## Vale_yaya

speedier said:


> Ah Priss, .....mi preciosa Priss. Cuando pido ayuda cuando esté a punto de perder la vida, quien de aparecer? Es Priss!
> 
> Muchisimas gracias mi amiga!
> 
> Pero, mimado, ......moi? En mi opini'on nonononono.


 
Speedier... donde te metes que no te veo??... será por chiquito o por rápido?? gracias por "caer" a la fiesta... 

Bueno te traje esto... así tú eliges el que quieras...
http://www.iberconseil.es/images/tendencias/21.jpg

Suerte!!!


----------



## Vale_yaya

Tezzaluna said:


> Dearest Vale yaya,
> 
> Felicidades en tu postiversario! Me encanta coincidir con vos. Espero seguir leyendo tus valiosos aportes.
> 
> Abrazos,
> 
> TezzaLuna


 
Tezza... a ti casi SIEMPRE te veo... como que siempre coincidimos en los mismos hilos... y obviamente es un placer hacerlo... muchas gracias por aportar con tus comentarios...


----------



## alacant

Vala yaya.

Ya llegaste a mil, y en menos que nada, que sean muchos más, un placer conocerte.

Abrazos, Alacant


----------



## Fernita

_¡Mis felicitaciones para ti!_
_¡Y QUE SEAN MUCHOS POSTS MÁS!_

_Cariños desde Buenos Aires,_
_Fernita._

_¿Quedó algo para tomar o comer en la fiesta?_

Ps/I'm sorry if I ever wrote Vale vaya


----------



## speedier

Vale_yaya said:


> Speedier... donde te metes que no te veo??... será por chiquito o por rápido?? gracias por "caer" a la fiesta...
> 
> Bueno te traje esto... así tú eliges el que quieras...
> http://www.iberconseil.es/images/tendencias/21.jpg
> 
> Suerte!!!


 
Oh Vale yaya, eres mi salvador! Eres una buena persona.

Muchisimas gracias por el monton de queso - ha debido ganar mucho dinero.

¿Tengo que comerlo todo de un golpe?


----------



## Vale_yaya

speedier said:


> Oh Vale yaya, eres mi salvador! Eres una buena persona.
> 
> Muchisimas gracias por el monton de queso - ha debido ganar mucho dinero.
> 
> ¿Tengo que comerlo todo de un golpe?


 
El dinero es lo de de menos... jajaja...


Todo... todito... todo para ti... bueno, puedes compartir si lo deseas....


----------



## Vale_yaya

alacant said:


> Vala yaya.
> 
> Ya llegaste a mil, y en menos que nada, que sean muchos más, un placer conocerte.
> 
> Abrazos, Alacant


 
Siiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!.... ya son 1000!!!!!!... mmmmmmm.......y que vengas muchos... pero muchos MAS!!!!!!!.. es un placer conocerte a ti querida ave!!!



Fernita said:


> _¡Mis felicitaciones para ti!_
> _¡Y QUE SEAN MUCHOS POSTS MÁS!_
> 
> _Cariños desde Buenos Aires,_
> _Fernita._
> 
> _¿Quedó algo para tomar o comer en la fiesta?_
> 
> Ps/I'm sorry if I ever wrote Vale vaya


 
Vale yaya... vale... yaya... vale vaya... No importa!!!... ponlo con cariño y ya... jejeje... gracias!!!... mijita creo que nos hemos devorado todo... pero con tanta fiesta ya no sé ni que he comido.... Gracias en serio Fernita!!!


----------



## speedier

Vale_yaya said:


> El dinero es lo de de menos... jajaja...
> 
> 
> Todo... todito... todo para ti... bueno, puedes compartir si lo deseas....


 

Vale yaya, you have a lovely personality, and you have even put up with the cheekiest little mouse to ever gate-crash a party.

You deserve this *sumptuous spread* for you and your guests.

My sincerest best wishes and congratulations on reaching your 1036th post, from a cheeky little ratoncito who hopes to see more of you in the forum.


----------



## mirx

¡Oye, qué ni cuenta me he dado!

Qué rápido escribes, llegasté en Diciembre y ya llevas mil...65.

Y bueno, sólo para no perder la costumbre he llegado tarde. Pero cómo dice el dicho. "Más vale tarde que nunca".


Saludos.


----------



## Vale_yaya

mirx said:


> ¡Oye, qué ni cuenta me he dado!
> 
> Qué rápido escribes, llegasté en Diciembre y ya llevas mil...65.
> 
> Y bueno, sólo para no perder la costumbre he llegado tarde. Pero cómo dice el dicho. "Más vale tarde que nunca".
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tienes toda la razón... siempre "hay espacio para más"... gracias!!!... no es que escriba rápido, es "no tener que hacer".... jajajaja, no mentira, ya soy toda una viciosa!!!!... me tengo que esconder de mis jefes... IMAGINATE!!!... jajaja... gracias de nuevo!!!

Yaya


----------



## Mirlo

Vale :
ni te imagines que no te voy a Felicitar 
Feliz 1000 y te deseo 1000 más.
Tu amiga,
Mirlo


​


----------



## Vale_yaya

Muchas Gracias Mirlo!!!!... es un honor encontrarte siempre en el foro!!!... ya vi que andas compartiendo mis globos con otras personas... jajajaja... GRACIAS EN SERIO!!!...


----------



## Mirlo

Vale_yaya said:


> Muchas Gracias Mirlo!!!!... es un honor encontrarte siempre en el foro!!!... ya vi que andas compartiendo mis globos con otras personas... jajajaja... GRACIAS EN SERIO!!!...


 
Okay,  Esta es para ti nada más!!


----------



## Vale_yaya

Me encanta la Pilsener... diste en el clavo!!!... Gracias!!!...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Yaya, ¡Felicidades!

¡Tu primer k! ¡Y por lo visto la fiesta está animada eh! Bueno, mis mejores deseos para ti y las gracias por participar y alegrarnos el día a todos. Un abrazo y ¡Salud! 

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Esa cerveza SI que está PODERRRR!!!!... JEJEJE... muchas gracias vecino!!!... mijito pero tú me das de largo... algún día... algún día... llegaré a los seis mil... y bueno quizás entonces tú vayas por los 20.000... es decir, va a ser una carrera de nunca acabar... pero no importa con tal que sigamos viéndonos por aquí está bien.


----------



## Revontuli

Muchas felicidades Vale_yaya!!=)

Y está aquí tu regalo de Revontuli=):

http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en-commons/thumb/6/6e/375px-TurkishDelightDisplay.jpg

Saludos!


----------



## Vale_yaya

Ay!!!!... Que lindo!!!... gracias Revontuli!!!... espero verte muy seguido por aquí...

Yaya


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Vale_yaya said:


> Esa cerveza SI que está PODERRRR!!!!... JEJEJE... muchas gracias vecino!!!... mijito pero tú me das de largo... algún día... algún día... llegaré a los seis mil... y bueno quizás entonces tú vayas por los 20.000... es decir, va a ser una carrera de nunca acabar... pero no importa con tal que sigamos viéndonos por aquí está bien.


 
Nada, nada, te apuesto ahora un par de esas cervezas que en algún momento estaremos empatados... y mira que soy medio brujo eh! 

¡Saludos, vecina!

Erasmo.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡Felicidades Vale Yaya!*​
 Aunque no te conozco, me parece que eres una forera muy simpática e interesante y eso gracias al montón de felicitaciones que has recibido de todos los foreros que te aprecian, te aman y te admiran también, y ..... ¡me uno a ellos! 

Felicidades de nuevo...
Besos 
Cristy


----------



## Vale_yaya

Cristina Moreno said:


> *¡Felicidades Vale Yaya!*​
> 
> 
> Aunque no te conozco, me parece que eres una forera muy simpática e interesante y eso gracias al montón de felicitaciones que has recibido de todos los foreros que te aprecian, te aman y te admiran también, y ..... ¡me uno a ellos!
> 
> Felicidades de nuevo...
> Besos
> Cristy


 
Ay!!!!... que tierna!!!... muchas gracias!!!... gracias por pasar y unirte a la fiesta!!!... pues la verdad yo tampoco te he visto mucho por aqui, pero estoy segura que si lo hare... 

Yaya


----------



## Vale_yaya

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Nada, nada, te apuesto ahora un par de esas cervezas que en algún momento estaremos empatados... y mira que soy medio brujo eh!
> 
> ¡Saludos, vecina!
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Ya pues brujo!!!!... jejeje... si llegamos a estar empatados "algun dia" te dare una cerveza... de la que tu quieras, y del tamano mas grande que pueda encontrar... jejej.. y comprare dos, obvio!!!... otra para mi.... sino con quien brindas???

Yaya


----------



## turi

Con que 1000, ¿eh? Vale yaya...... Te deseo un feliz postiversario. He leído que Ant ha ido a por algunas bebidas y Ro a por unos dulces. ¡¡Que bien ya no tengo que traer nada!!!. Justo lo que un catalán como yo siempre busca.

¡¡QUE CUMPLAS MUCHOS MAS!!

Saludos, Juan.


----------

